
Let’s Encrypt and DreamHost - kevinchen
https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/2015/12/03/lets-encrypt-and-dreamhost/
======
kevinchen
This is my favorite quote from the post:

"You’ll still be able to purchase secure certificates through the DreamHost
control panel... Functionally, they’re the same! Financially, they are fifteen
dollars more expensive than free certificates. Up to you!"

